

The Fall From Grace (Life & Career Lessons, 2013) - codercowboy
http://www.codercowboy.com/2014/01/04/the-fall-from-grace-life-career-lessons-2013/

======
triplesec
Some interesting lessons in here. So, what's the plan for this year?

~~~
codercowboy
Recover, and perhaps try my hand at not planning and expecting so much :)

